# Goodbye for now sweet girl



## lagadvocate (Feb 3, 2008)

My sweet Carmel,

I could almost hear the joyful celebration from the bridge when you left me this past Thursday. Mama is glad for you that you get to be with your Buddy boy again. And that you no longer have to suffer the pain inflicted on your fragile earthly body. As much as I want you to still be here with me, I know that your heart belonged to Buddy, and his to you. I'll bet the two of you are painting the bridge red together! 

You were a wonderful little bunny. Your attitude amused me as much as it could drive me crazy!Your gift of trust in me was overwhelming. Your bravery after you lost Buddyinspired me. And your spirit lifted my own. 

Thank you for teaching me what Buddy couldn't andfor showing me how much lovea little diva girl can give. You will always be my very special "big girl". I'll see you when we meet again at Rainbow Bridge.

Mama loves youBella :hearts:









http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa64/bunlove_photo/carmel/?action=view&current=f9d8b301.pbr


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2008)

This is heartbreaking. I am so sorry. :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was such a gorgeous girl. 

I know you miss her and always will.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 3, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of Carmel. She was such a lovely lady-bun.

ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2008)

Carmel was such a beautiful girl. It just broke my heart when she passed.

Rest in peace angel girl. Your mommy loved you so very much.:bunnyangel:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 3, 2008)

Beth,

You are so strong. You know you did everything you could. I'm glad I was there to help you as I could. What a beautiful girl she was.

Binky free sweet Carmel, find Buddy and both of you binky free together:rainbow:


----------



## HeatherMarie (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was gorgeous


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2008)

Binky free along with Buddy beautiful Carmel!

Marietta


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss...


Zin


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 4, 2008)

Im really sorry for your loss. Carmel was a really beautiful bun:angel:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2008)

[align=left]I'm sorry you lost her. I'm sure she and Buddy are happily waiting for you!
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Feb 4, 2008)

Rest In Peace Carmel, Binky free with Buddy and enjoy a healthy body.

x


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Carmel.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Carmel. She really was abeautiful looking bun. 

I hope she's happy binkying away with Buddy now....

Jen xx


----------

